# How Do I know If My Parts Are Compatible?



## nathan2046 (Nov 5, 2017)

I want to know if the parts I am about to buy are compatible (first time attempting to build a PC)
Parts List: Processor: Intel Core i5 7500 MotherBoard: MSI Pro series intel z270 ddr4 USB 3 CrossFire ATX Graphics Card: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ARMOR Overclocked 8GB GDDR5X Power Supply: EVGA 700 B1 700w

Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What you listed is just fine. What about RAM?


----------



## nathan2046 (Nov 5, 2017)

Crucial 8GB single DDR4


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One stick or two? What are the speeds?


----------

